# Name for pump



## brett (Apr 13, 2013)

Anyone got any good names for their pump?


----------



## Marier (Apr 13, 2013)

Mines called Data


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 13, 2013)

Artoo (r2-p2 replacement to pancreas #2)

http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2011/11/look-sir-droids.html


----------



## Lauren (Apr 13, 2013)

Mine's called Frankie (the second. Frankie the first died lol)
I don't know why I called it Frankie, it just seemed like a nice friendly name for a pump


----------



## pgcity (Apr 13, 2013)

Mine is called Pablo after a city player because he is blue, very reliable and you wouldn't swop him for anything


----------



## brett (Apr 13, 2013)

Some good ones there  lol


----------



## Sowerbee (Apr 15, 2013)

Adam - the posh answer is that it's something related to giving life. The reality is that the week before my son's school had had a fish naming competition and my son's choice (Adam) lost out to Nemo.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 15, 2013)

Pumpkin! Very original


----------



## grandma (Apr 22, 2013)

boys have named the pump Zac and the meter Zappy as the meter zaps as they think the insulin with the Bluetooth to tell Zac what to give me


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 23, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Pumpkin! Very original



I like that one sue!!!


----------



## Annette (Apr 24, 2013)

My pump is called Billy and my meter is called Mandy.
(After an American cartoon called The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy, where Billy is alot dim and Mandy tells him what to do. Don't know if it's still shown over here.)


----------



## rachelha (Apr 24, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Artoo (r2-p2 replacement to pancreas #2)
> 
> http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2011/11/look-sir-droids.html



Mine is R2 too, but as in Rachel no. 2.  My little droid unit.


----------

